# connection impossible entre Mac et iPhone 4 en bluetooth



## forbidden (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,


Jessaye de connecter en bluetooth mon iPhone 4 Ios 5.1.1 à mon MacBook Pro acheté en février 2012. 


Le problème jai que jai cest message derreur suivent sur liPhone 















Sur le Mac :








Que faire ? Avec mon iPad de première génération cela marche très bien. 


Merci davance de votre aide. 


Ps : chercher sur Google mais ne trouve rien pour résoudre ce problème.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai testé avec mon iMac de 2009, et commencé par faire le pairage depuis l'iMac (les préférences) nouvel appareil, là il faut lancer le pairage depuis l'iPhone, à un moment donné il affiche l'appareil sur l'iMac, en continuant il donne un mot de passe à mettre dans l'iPhone

Il se peut que dans certains cas le pairage ne réussi pas, pour éviter cela on peut passer par le Wireless du modem installé à la maison. Je préfère garder le Bluetooth pour les accessoires, claviers, souris et connexion dans la voiture.

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser tout simplement le Cloud


----------



## forbidden (28 Mai 2012)

Parce que je préfère passer par le bluetooth. J'ai fait comme tu me dit sauf que cela ce nome le jumelage. 

D'autre solution ?


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (29 Mai 2012)

Peut-être que tu n'as pas une version assez récente d'iTunes


----------



## forbidden (29 Mai 2012)

Si iTunes et à jours. De plus cela ne passe pas par Itunes.


----------



## pimousse42 (30 Mai 2012)

Tu as essayé de rebouter le téléphone, bouton menu + extinction.
Plusieurs client suite à la mise a jour 5.1.1 ne pouvait plus faire de partage de connexion.
De relancer le téléphone a suffit pour que tous reviennent dans l'ordre.


----------



## forbidden (31 Mai 2012)

Oui cela le fasez aussi sur le 5.0.1  pui l'ipad en 5.1.1 marche lui


----------



## Camarchepas (15 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème sur mon iMac de fée 2012. Cela fonctionne avec le câble USB mais pas en bluetooth. Message identique : iPhone pas pris en compte, alors qu'il le voit bien.

Avez vous solutionné le pb depuis ?


----------



## wiz2k10 (19 Juillet 2012)

Même problème que vous entre mon MBP2010 Lion et mon iPhone4S ... Toujours pas de solution ?


----------



## gilou24 (19 Juillet 2012)

Même problème que vous, j'ai un MBPro depuis mars 2012 et j'ai jms réussi à futilités le Bluetooth entre les 2 appareils iPhone 4 et Mac !

J'avais lu sur le web que c'était pas possible.... Donc j'ai arreter de chercher après le 3ème site qui disait sa  je trouve sa décevant que 2 produit Apple ne parvienne pas à être relié entre eu


----------

